#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Mohamed

Ý. 

  :             ɡ      ա                ӡ   ȡ         ڡ ޡ               . 

            ɡ  ֡          ɡ             ϡ       ǡ                  ǡ       ޡ                                  ݡ              ǡ                ʡ         1954       ϡ    ǡ              ǡ     ˡ                                  . 

               ɡ        ϡ            ӡ                               ߡ                  ɡ    ɡ          ɡ                                   :  ɡ        ǡ     ǡ   ѡ  ͡    ɡ       Ρ             ǡ           ʡ             ɡ     ɡ                                ӡ   ѡ           :       . 

ǡ                                              ɡ   :       ! ! 

          ɡ ѡ         ɡ                ǡ                     ! ! 

            :                        ɡ     ʡ   ֡   ϡ  ʡ  ʡ   ʡ     . 

      ɡ     ѡ     ѡ ȡ ʡ     . 

 :    ɡ            ɡ                             ǡ                       :         ɡ   . 

                 ߡ         ֡     . 

       ǡ         ɡ            .  
             ɡ          ǡ                             ߡ             ǡ    ǡ                   ʡ                . 

    ѡ                            ѡ                           .. 

              ɡ                                         . 

    :                        ѡ  ȡ      ϡ        ѡ        ݡ     ɡ          ǡ              ѡ   ͡           ǡ                    ɡ       ɡ                      ɡ        ɡ   . 

    :                ͡         ȡ                                   ա                ɡ                                             ȡ     ȡ             . 

                                ɡ      ͡                 ϡ   ѡ      ӡ    ڡ                 ѡ           . 

      :         ʡ       ǡ    ɡ        :     ɡ       ɡ      ʡ    ɡ   ȡ      ͡            ɡ                                                ȡ      ڡ                                      ߡ                      ѡ             á      :                  ɡ      !               ϡ                      ǡ    . 

    :          ɡ    ϡ                ڡ                  ɡ             ʡ    ɡ         ɡ                                              ϡ                    ѡ                        ء         . 

     ɡ     :      ȡ                                                           ɡ     ɡ               . 

ߡ                                          .                                   ɡ                                       ɡ                                  . 

                        ֡                                        ȡ                           ɡ  ɡ     . 

              :           ݡ    ͡    ݡ            ʡ              . 

            :                                 : 

:                             ݡ       ӡ              ɡ  ϡ      ӡ      ӡ   ѡ   ѡ         . 

 :    ɡ  ʡ ʡ     ǡ    ɡ                ϡ  ɡ          . 



 :       á       :    ߡ  ӡ ӡ     ǡ          ϡ       ʡ    ɡ   ǡ ǡ  ɡ            . 

:          ϡ    ȡ    ޡ   ѡ                      ʡ ʡ  ɡ   ۡ           ϡ          ɡ  ǡ        ǡ                   ʡ                  :      

:             ١        ǡ   ǡ     ɡ   :   :  !!                                             . 

:  ɡ      ǡ                        ǡ   ɡ      ʡ             ڡ                                                  ɡ         . 

  :         ߡ             ء        . 

                        :                                   :                                        !! 

                        ء                                               ߡ       : (                     ǡ    !! ).                     .            :  (                ɡ   ). 

                ϡ                   .            ȡ             ɡ        ǡ                    ڡ      ɡ         ȡ            ޡ ɡ    ѡ         . 

    ...  


See More:

----------

